# 1950's Western Flyer



## buck hughes (Jul 5, 2017)

just picked up this Western Flyer to work on.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 5, 2017)

Nice find .


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 5, 2017)

Good score, should clean up nicely.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 6, 2017)

Great score, I had an itchy trigger finger on this one from Craigslist, glad you got it! Joe


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Jun 13, 2018)

buck hughes said:


> just picked up this Western Flyer to work on.
> 
> View attachment 491448
> 
> ...



that is one cool bike!!!


----------



## JMbicycles (Aug 20, 2020)

Very cool bike. What do you think it’s worth today?


----------

